# Some pics of my mice



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all, Here are some pics of my mice. These are my foundation breeding stock. hope you like


IMG00064-20110207-1244 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


IMG00082-20110207-1251 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


IMG00169-20110214-1626 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely mice do you use the ferplast mini dorma hamster cage my mice chewed there way out where the water bottle fits,got rid of them but apart from that they were great for breeding in.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, yea we did have our mice in them but now they are just our breeding tanks. We never had any problems with them chewing anything tho.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the last one very cute.
Are you in north or south wales? if u dont minde me asking.


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

What a bunch of cuties!
Love the first pic


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're sweeties!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Aww thanks guys. im in carmarthenshire, west wales. here are some more pics for ya.

IMG00170-20110214-1627 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


IMG00166-20110214-1624 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the little mouse in the third photo and also the one drinking from the bottle! Nice markings.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no way! im in carmarthenshire as well.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ha ha cool. do you breed mice then?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep, been looking at your website, very cute mousies, mine is on my profile if u fancy a peek


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh yea i checked out ur website too lol. they look really nice. I am going to pick up some more mice on sat to add to my breeding stock. got some satin, himilayan, fuzzy, and some broken marked. Lovely variety of colours with some lilac & gold and white girls, some broken marked. a real variety. cant wait. i havnt photographed all my stock properly yet. Iv got 14 in total at the moment, but mainly silver & white, black & white, chocolate & white and Brown & white. so these new mice are really going to add some nice colours.

Have you had any babies yet then??


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

got 1 litter, 3 on the way, i bred bandit and **** and bred there farther. my other current females were brought in. Do you minde me asking where you are getting them from? as ive found it hard to find breeders or pet shops that sell live mice around here.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

no i dont mind. i found a private seller and she has got 4 litters of mice. So im buying them all lol. she only does it as a hobby. but im hoping she could be a supplier for me. i know i found it incredibly hard too.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some more pics of some of my girls


Sugar and patch by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


patch and diamond by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


Sugar by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the light brown one is a very nice shade


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh thanks. she has the shape of a perfect diamond on top of her head hense the name diamond lol


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi FMW, are you aware that there are lots of fabulous breeds of pedigree mice out there ?- having looked at your developing set up and condition of your mice, you could easily exhibit mice at shows if you got some show ones in to breed. They cost no more than pet shop ones to look after. You will easily get stock but may have to wait for breeds you want. Just ask questions !


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i would love to get some but its where to get them from??? i have found it so hard to find mice for sale. but would be very interested in showing. i am especially after some rumpwhite mice. but i dont know of any breeders or anything in the uk that i can buy from???


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i asked about showing on here in the past and apperantly there arnt realy any shows in wales


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont think there are any in wales unfortunately (or scotland I believe). The closest one to you would be the West Coutnry one which is near Bristol. There's a very successful breeder of exhibition mice in Weston Super Mare. In terms of the hobby that isn't far from you, I travelled from Plymouth to Leicteser on the train for my first show stock.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

no thats fine i could travel to there. ahh cool do you now who the breeder is at all??


----------

